# Los Angeles Water



## bradernske (May 2, 2012)

I have been using mineral water to develop, do you think its ok to use the tap water in los angeles, i would never drink the water and after everytime i shower my skin gets incredibly dry from the water, but keeping my mineral water at temperature is becoming difficult?

Thanks


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2012)

Keep the water in the fridge, then just wait for it to warm up before using it.  That's what I do in the summer.

Or you could use an ice bath to cool it down.


----------



## compur (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't use LA water for film processing except in a pinch. I normally use distilled water.


----------



## bhop (May 2, 2012)

I use tap water.  No issues, but i'm not very picky.


----------

